
Trump's Legal Fantasy Land - drunkpotato
https://cafe.com/note-from-elie-legal-fantasy-land/
======
NotSammyHagar
Clearly we'd be much worse off if we had a more authoritarian leader who
controlled the judicial branch (through appointing all the judges) and
legislative and had not limits on his behavior. Is there anyone in the world
who disagrees?

